# Bei DSDS SMS vertippt (statt 44644 44544 gewählt)



## Unregistriert (6 März 2011)

Ich hab ein Problem, ich geb zu, ich schreib ab und zu eine von diesen 50ct Votingssms wegen DSDS. Jetzt ist mit aber folgenes blödes passiert, gestern abend  hab ich  mich vertippt und die SMS nicht an 44644 also halt dieses DSDS Nummer sondern an 44544 geschickt. Jetzt hab ich ziemliche Angst, dass ich  damit irgendeinen teuren Vertrag abgeschlossen hab. Allerdings habe ich keine Bestätigungssms oder dergleichen bekommen. Die Nummer gehört übrigens zur net media AG aus Düsseldorf.
Was soll ich machen? Oder muss ich gar nichts machen? Kann ich damit einen Vertag abgeschlossen haben?

PS: Ich hab eine Prepaidkarte und in der SMS stand 09 drin.


----------

